# Dx code for mammograms Z12.31



## bkudsk (Nov 4, 2015)

Am seeing Z12.31 come across in our office setting for referrals for mammograms.  Description states "encounter for screening mammogram."  Is this code being attached to our claims incorrectly??  Or can it be used for referral order?  Am thinking this should be used when mammogram is performed.  Thx for clarification.


----------



## kdpharis (Nov 4, 2015)

That is the code we put on the referral order. We are asked for the code that will be used when the procedure is billed to the carrier, therefore we give the performing facility the screening code since that is the service they are providing.


----------



## bkudsk (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for your response.  My concern is that it is coming across from our EHR to our claims and going out on our claims for the office visit.  Typically, I see it during a preventative visit and it becomes a secondary dx code.


----------

